
Happy New Year - didgeoridoo
That is all.
======
skilled
Thanks, you too.

------
RickJWagner
A healthy, happy, and prosperous 2019 to all my Hacker News friends (including
those I've yet to meet.)

------
acconrad
Make it a good one!

------
kirimaks
Thanks.

